# Tertiary Qualifications???



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I am (3year)diploma in E&C and completed diploma in 2009 which by right was supposed to finish in 2005 (2002-2005). Delay due to one subject form final year was pending...
I started my IT job from 2005. 
I am from Banglaore (India)
:focus:
Q1) What do you mean by Tertiary Qualifications?
Q2) Both Diploma and degree considered under Tertiary Qualifications?
Q3) Will I still be eligible to apply for ACS assessment via RPL?
Q4) How many years of work Exp I must show to have +ve resule from ACS RPL for diploma holder?
Q5) Will my work exp be calculated from 2005 or 2009?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am (3year)diploma in E&C and completed diploma in 2009 which by right was supposed to finish in 2005 (2002-2005). Delay due to one subject form final year was pending...
> I started my IT job from 2005.
> ...


 Dont know Q3 & Q4 

But Q5, 
ACS may well take all of your work experience into account but DIAC will only count work experience that is skilled. That is all after you obtained the qualification that gave you professional status to carry out the job. Which looks like it would be 2009 if that was when you were finally granted your diploma.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> Dont know Q3 & Q4
> 
> But Q5,
> ACS may well take all of your work experience into account but DIAC will only count work experience that is skilled. That is all after you obtained the qualification that gave you professional status to carry out the job. Which looks like it would be 2009 if that was when you were finally granted your diploma.


The work exp required to qualify for immigration, I need 6 years exp.
So, after 2009 till now I have only 3 years of exp. 

Will I qualify to get a visa?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> Dont know Q3 & Q4
> 
> But Q5,
> ACS may well take all of your work experience into account but DIAC will only count work experience that is skilled. That is all after you obtained the qualification that gave you professional status to carry out the job. Which looks like it would be 2009 if that was when you were finally granted your diploma.


Please ignore previous post. . .

The work exp required to qualify for ACS Evaluation , I need 6 years exp. 
So, after 2009 till now I have only 3 years of exp. Does DIAC also need 6yr exp or it dont matter as far as ACS is +ve.

Will I qualify to get a visa?


----------



## amithpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Nishantpatil

Can you please let me know if you got +ve results from DIAC?


----------

